# Welche Musik hört Ihr beim Spielen am liebsten?



## Shadaim (28. Januar 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Das Thema der Woche:*
Die Musik in Online-Rollenspielen wiederholt sich nach einer Weile immer wieder, deshalb stellen wir Euch in dieser Woche eine sehr spezielle Frage: Welche Musik hört Ihr beim Spielen am liebsten? 

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*p.s.: Die Ergebnisse der letzten Umfrage haben wir übrigens im buffedCast 71 besprochen (hier anhören)*


----------



## mahlzeitcompany (28. Januar 2008)

Je nach Situation eine andere Richtung. Im PvE bei Bosskämpfen muss es spannend oder dramatisch sein, im PvP kann es etwas lauter sein.


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Januar 2008)

Metal =)

z.B. Dream Theater, Rhapsody, Arch Enemy, Dimmu Borgir undsoweiter... *g*
-> http://www.lastfm.de/user/caradhras84/


----------



## OllyHal (28. Januar 2008)

gar keine ?

fehlt mir irgendwie als Auswahl...


----------



## Mulukukku (28. Januar 2008)

Naja im PvP muss sowas wie "Die Motherf*cker Die" von Dope schon sein, im PvE vöre ich meinsten Techno-Radio oder halt in Kara nichts wegen TS.

MfG 
Mulukukku




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Truch (28. Januar 2008)

Ich stell mir immer sone liste im hintergrund zusammen da brauch ich nich lange gucken hab da für ne stunde meine musik und fertig is die sache^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (28. Januar 2008)

Punkrock

egal wo man ist^^


----------



## OctroneXX (28. Januar 2008)

Da fehlt elektronische Musik... Techno, House, Handsup usw.


----------



## Szasstam (28. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab jetzt mal für Heavy Metal gestimmt, obwohl auch teilweise Rock bei mir läuft. Mir wäre es im Übrigen leichter gefallen "Metal" statt "Heavy Metal" anzuklicken, da Heavy Metal ja doch etwas spezifischer ist und bei mir eher Sachen wie Metalcore, Hardcore, Trash, "New Metal" (wie ich diesen Begriff hasse) laufen als wirkliches Heavy Metal. Denke aber diese Formen des Metal fallen für den Umfragenersteller unter Heavy Metal.


----------



## DJBoy1993 (28. Januar 2008)

Ich höre je nachdem wo ich Spiele verschiedene Musikrichtungen.
Im PvE höre ich eher HipHop/Rap.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im PvP höre ich eher Rock und Heavy Metall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wholord (28. Januar 2008)

mir fehlt auch die auswahl "keine"
ich brauch beim spielen die Geräuschefekte, um besser zu spielen zu können


----------



## Mahoni-chan (28. Januar 2008)

wholord schrieb:


> mir fehlt auch die auswahl "keine"
> ich brauch beim spielen die Geräuschefekte, um besser zu spielen zu können


Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus ^^
Ohne inGame Sounds komme ich auch ned aus, höre aber stetig Rock/Punk-Rock beim zocken!


----------



## Saljah (28. Januar 2008)

Das hängt bei mir von der Stimmung ab.

Im Allgemeinen höre ich beim Zocken so sachen wie "Fen Fire", "Blind Guardian", "Kamelot", "Theater of Tragady" und der gleichen.

Wenn ich etwas schlecht drauf bin kommen das so Dinge wie "Das Ich", "Janus", "Rammstein" oder "Lordy" aus meinen Boxen.

Kommt aber schonmal vor, das ich einfach mal auf Random schalte und mich überaschen lasse.
Unteranderem kommen dann auch Songs bzw. Lieder von Bethofen, Bach und Verdy zum vorscheinen ^^.

Mein derzeitiger Favorit ist "Janus" mit dem Somg "Rorschach" von seinem Album "Schlafende Hunde".


----------



## Sanjay_ (28. Januar 2008)

techno fehlt


----------



## Striper (28. Januar 2008)

und es fehlt: keine Musik

und selbst wenn ich die 2 oder 3 Momente an denen ich Musik hoerte zaehlen wuerde koennte ich es bei den angegebenen Alternativen nicht finden...


----------



## Malyce (28. Januar 2008)

Metal, ganz klar.

Was aber auch gefehlt hat sind Sachen wie "Hörspiele" (ja, tu ich^^) und Podcasts (seit neustem hole ich die alten BuffedCasts nach)


----------



## airace (28. Januar 2008)

...beim pvp is ja wo rise against mit give it all ja voll der bringer ich hab ma rock gevotet weil ich es am meisten höre aber bei inis (sprich pve) höre ich so chill muge halt bob marley da es mich beruhigt und ich dan beim aggro ziehen einen kühlen kopf bewahre ^^


----------



## Vetaro (28. Januar 2008)

Machinae Supremacy, Trans-Sibirian Orchestra!


----------



## charmnessa (28. Januar 2008)

Mir fehlt die Gothic richtung. Ich habe jetzt Rock genommen obwohl es nicht wirklich passt.


----------



## thereallogan (28. Januar 2008)

keine^^ mir fehlt auch als antwort trance,techno,house so als ein punkt


----------



## esden (28. Januar 2008)

Wo ist Elektronische Musik in der Auswahl? Minimal, House, Breakbeat, Jungle...


----------



## DerMavgier (28. Januar 2008)

muss mich anderen anschließen:
es fehlen ne menge antwortmöglcihkeiten.
also erstmal techno und dann noch eine antwort:"mir egal, höre alles durcheinander"

also ich will ja gerne mitmachen aber leider ist keine antwort für mcih dabei


----------



## Taikunsun (28. Januar 2008)

Heavy Metal ganz klar^^


----------



## mawnlower (28. Januar 2008)

ihr habt bei den musikrichtungen buffed_cast vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  denn die hör ich wirklich immer beim zocken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bromdur (28. Januar 2008)

BLUES  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eric Clapton
B B King 
John Lee Hooker
Memphis Slim
Mississippi John Hurt etc


----------



## Freebs (28. Januar 2008)

Redman
Ghostface Killer
Biggie
Sean Price

und wenn ich halb afk bin seeed ^^


----------



## Gizehra (28. Januar 2008)

Also ich hör fast nur Metall beim Zocken: Nightwish, Blind Guardian, Nostradameus usw.
Und wenn ich richtig auf aggro aus bin tut es auch Death und Speed Metall!

und nix hier Hippi Hoppi Gangsta Rappa sch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buechse (28. Januar 2008)

Mal ehrlich, das ist eine kläglich recherchierte Musikgenreauswahl ^^
Da fehlt ja die Hälfte.

Dafür kann man hier prima auf die

*LASTFM GRUPPE BUFFIES*

aufmerksam machen. Also alle die da gemeldet sind, tretet der lastfm.de Gruppe "Buffies" bei, für alle buffed User ^^

http://www.lastfm.de/group/Buffies


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Januar 2008)

Im Allgemeinen höre ich wohl Bands die man am ehesten dem Nu Metal zuordnen könnte,aber auch Pop-Punk, Post Grunge und anderes Zeugs. Deswegen hab ich mal "Alternative" gewählt.

Wenn ich mal was anderes hören will schmeiß ich mir Pop oder "freundlichen" Hip Hop rein.


----------



## D00mwalker (28. Januar 2008)

Metal, ganz klar von manowar über within temptation zu godsmack und apo reiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilynight (28. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sehr wahrscheinlich falle ich mit meinem Kommentar aus dem Rahmen aus, aber es ist wahr:

*Ich höre am liebsten das WOW Original!*

Und wählen kann ich nicht, da zu meinem Favoriten keine Wahlfunktion besteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Aber nicht so wild, da ich gern auch pop oder rock höre, oder die Mischung daraus, dann geht mein pünktchen an eins davon *g*.
Liebe Grüße und ein wundervolles WE,
Tatjana


----------



## Stoffl (28. Januar 2008)

Rap.

Und zwar Alles was ich hab. Vom tiefsten Untergrund bis zum kommerzigsten Mainstream.


----------



## roguff (28. Januar 2008)

Am liebsten nach wie vor die Orginal Hintergrund Musik vom Spiel selber. Jede Umgebung eine passende Hintergrund Musik, immer stimmig und meistens sehr passend. 
Beim farmen, läuft dagegen der Fernseher nebenher, und da ist schon mal die Musik im Spiel aus.


----------



## se_BASTET (28. Januar 2008)

ähmm irgendwie fehlt  die Techno, Dance, Trance, House und Electro Schiene komplett ???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin ich der einzige der sowas hört?


----------



## musssein (28. Januar 2008)

völlig unbrauchbare abstimmung

ELECTRO HOUSE


----------



## Sp@rtan (28. Januar 2008)

Also wie hier schon oft gesagt es fehlen viele Sachen unter anderen Techno House Electronic z.B. Moby Chemical Brothers usw. das höre ich gerne und zum anderen die ganzen leute die mit sowas wie "Tod den HIP HOP kiddys" kommen,sollten wirklich mal nach denken das das bescheuert ist,also ich möchte nur am rande erwähnen das Techno House usw. einen sehr großen Teil an stimmen ausmacht!


----------



## naneby (28. Januar 2008)

DerMavgier schrieb:


> muss mich anderen anschließen:
> es fehlen ne menge antwortmöglcihkeiten.
> also erstmal techno und dann noch eine antwort:"mir egal, höre alles durcheinander"
> 
> also ich will ja gerne mitmachen aber leider ist keine antwort für mcih dabei



Geht mir da genauso.
Ich hab mir auf etlichen Lans eine schoene Musiksammlung aus fast allen Genres (außer Techno, House) zusammengesammelt und hoer das immer quer Beet in meiner iTunes-Libary.



[x] Verschiedenes


----------



## Bokaj (28. Januar 2008)

Ich höre beim Spielen die Musik aus dem Game


----------



## TaZz (28. Januar 2008)

Naja es fehlen schon ein paar Musikrichtungen wie Techno?! Naja ich bin ein Gabber und höre deswegen auch meistens Hardcore etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wenn ich mal chillig am leveln bin und grad kein Bock auf Musik habe höre ich "Die drei ???" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Januar 2008)

hmm ich müsste eigtl alles außer pop ankreuzen was mach ich jetz????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (28. Januar 2008)

Also meistens Höre ich entweder Radio oder Film b.z.w Klassische Musik  zum zocken .

gruß

Firun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maireen (28. Januar 2008)

Hm ich muss mich wohl outen und gebe zu das ich beim leveln Hörspiele besonders mag. Also so komplett durch die Bank ???, TKKG Bibi Blocksberg, Agatha Christie, Wolfgang Hohlbein. Ich find das mega entspannend.

Im Pvp muss es dann allerdings laut und rockig sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wizady (28. Januar 2008)

im hintergrund bei Inzen oder Questem läuft meistens irgendein Soundtrack von Spiele (vorallem der Gothic 3 Soundtrack ist einfach der hammer), stört nicht beim spielen ist unauffällig und passt auch zum Universum. Wenn ich farme bzw PvP mache muss irgend was lautes her, da ich sonst a) einschlafe b) keine Motivation habe (klingt doof ist aber so)


----------



## Shokai (28. Januar 2008)

Tja Hab mal bei der Umfrage den Hip-Hop genommen!

Wobei ich ganz klar richtigstellen möchte das ich zwar auch eben diesen beim Zocken höre, ABER vorwiegend ein Freund der digitalen Tanz- und Klangkultur bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und während eines Raids oder beim Farming mir die volle dröhnung Hardtechno geb´.

Aber gegen guten Hip-Hop oder Rap gibt´s nix!!!

MfG Shokai


----------



## Anoth (28. Januar 2008)

ich höre recht viel indie, jedoch auch sehr melodischen trance oder elektronische musik im pve, da das eifnach eine nicht ganz so ausdrucksstarke und aufmerksamkeits aufnahmende musik ist, was ideal ist beim probieren von neuen, teilweise recht kniffligen encountern.


----------



## Arahtor (28. Januar 2008)

manchmal reine wow songs.
Sonst aber Metallica und die Foo Fighters....achso und die Ärzte dürfen auch nicht in der Wiedergabeliste fehlen


----------



## Guest1 - Das Original! (28. Januar 2008)

Beim Grinden, Farmen und vergleichbar eintönigem ein Mix aus Metal und elektronischem Zeug, im "normalen" Spielbetrieb den Original Soundtrack. Außer auf Schlachtfeldern, da hab ich mir ein Addon gebastelt was mit ausgewählten Musikstücken und Kommentator-Ansagen aus UT2004 für die richtige Atmosphäre sorgt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vigilante (28. Januar 2008)

kann nich viel ankreuzen da ich alles was da so vorkommt ich nich wirklich höre
Bei mir in Playlist is In Flames, Soilwork, Hammerfall, Showtek .... 
also hauptsächlich Melodic Death Metal guten power Metal und Hardstyle


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Metal. 
Nicht nur beim Spielen, 
ich brauch die ganze Zeit was auf die Ohren, 
sonst klappt bei mir gar nichts.


----------



## Murloc92 (28. Januar 2008)

ich höre beim zocken:
Babyshambles
The Beatsteaks
Marilyn Manson
Foo Fighters
Maroon 5
Die Ärzte
und Russischen HipHop von:
Kla$
Tork
Mafyo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexxen (28. Januar 2008)

Wieso ist den kein techno dabei. Tja jetzt kann cih net antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Naja ich hör nur Techno beim zocken jetz habt ihr meine antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Secretraven (28. Januar 2008)

also ich muss auch sagen das mir wirklich die Auswahl fehlt ...

Techno House etc. fehlt.

"Nur" mit Heavy Metal kann ich nichts anfangen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem finde ich sollte man mehrere Antwort Möglichkeiten haben, weil die meißten nicht nur eine Musik Genre beim spielen hören werden. zb bei mir läuft gerade Blink 182 "What went wrong" danach kommen onkelz dann Bushido .... Timbaland ... All that remains ...


----------



## Theremone (28. Januar 2008)

Metal und Punk
Heavy Metal ist zu spezi das hör ich nicht eher Metalcore Hardcore New und Death Metal
und ganz wichtig ist 






ES FEHLT PUNK!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quwin (28. Januar 2008)

wo isn techno?....sowas wie trance,gabber,house usw...^^


----------



## militarfreak (28. Januar 2008)

Schwer zu sagen, eigentlich alles in Richtung Rock.

Onkelz, InExtremo, Rammstein, Alter Bridge, Godsmack, Disturbed....and the list goes on and on...


----------



## Durlok (28. Januar 2008)

GOA/PSY: )

http://www.chromanova.de/home.htm


----------



## Neotrion (28. Januar 2008)

Gradius@PTR schrieb:


> Punkrock
> 
> egal wo man ist^^




Genau mein Geschmack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (28. Januar 2008)

Sum41, MC-Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Jedi Mind Tricks (wer JMD kennt weiss woher die geilsten beats kommen), Sunrise Avenue oder wie man das schreibt, vielleicht ab und zu ein lied von DJ Splash...
Wie ihr sieht, ich habe keine Grundlage.... Ich höhre eben gern alles, TokioHotel rockt aber nich^^


----------



## Minerva (28. Januar 2008)

Habe als Nu Metal fan mal für Rock abgestimmt... mit Heavy Metal hat das ganze schliesslich nicht viel zu tun... wobei mit Rock eigentlich auch nicht wirklich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBearBuddy (28. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich von der Arbeit komme und ich mich einfach nur entspannen will, höre ich den Sender gerne.
Und am Wochenende höre ich gerne den Sender hier.


----------



## Fîona alias Jessi (29. Januar 2008)

Also wenn schon Musik dann Techno  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.technobase.fm/#



Lg Jessi


----------



## Alùcárd1505 (29. Januar 2008)

http://www.dunklewelle.de


----------



## Arilanda (29. Januar 2008)

Ganz klar Metal und Rock, egal ob PvE oder PvP, gibt ja auch ruhige Metal Lieder :>

Metallica, Nirvana, Foofighters, Tool, Queens of the Stoneage, System of a Down, Goodsmack usw.


----------



## Amaly (29. Januar 2008)

Ich höre einfach nur radio..ich lass mich da auch überaschen was kommt ;=)


----------



## Pomela (29. Januar 2008)

OllyHal schrieb:


> gar keine ?
> 
> fehlt mir irgendwie als Auswahl...



stimmt.. die Option ist nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich höre keine Musik neben WoW...


----------



## Fejo (29. Januar 2008)

bei mir kommt es nicht auf die situation an ich höre einfach die musik die mir gefällt aber meistens hör ich keine musik weil ich sehr ts aktiv bin


----------



## Thalak (29. Januar 2008)

Kann nicht mitvoten. Ich höre, wenn ich mal nebenbei Musik laufen habe, meistens Trance.


----------



## Shokai (29. Januar 2008)

Durlok schrieb:


> GOA/PSY: )
> 
> http://www.chromanova.de/home.htm



Very Thanks für den Geilen Link  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schoeni (30. Januar 2008)

Indie/Alternativ passt eigentlich ganz gut für mich
hör meist deutschen Indie Fotos/Madsen/Tocotronic oder auch Rage Against the Machine, Rise Against (kA was das für musikrichtungen sind??) und überhaupt alles was mir gefällt


----------



## TheHaunted80 (30. Januar 2008)

Ich höre immer Heavy Metal nebenbei, ausser wenn TS angestellt ist..

Die Gegner verkloppen und fette Riffs hören, es gibt nix besseres... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## busaku (30. Januar 2008)

Hab mir net durchgelesen, was meine Vorgänger alles geschrieben haben, aber es fehlt definitiv der TECHNO inner Umfrage !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



========

Also ich hör i.d.R. Hardstyle/Hardcore/Jumpstyle/Darkcore/Gabba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bastz (30. Januar 2008)

Hiho,
also ich höre während WoW eigentlich ziehmlich selten Musik. Aber wenn dann nur zu so "Anlässen" wie farmen oder PvP.
Zum Farmen hab ich mir früher immer die öhm ja die "Zynischen Bemerkungen" von Barlow . z.B vom Priester angehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich meine wenn das farmen schön so öde ist, muss man wenigstens was zum lachen haben^^
Und im PvP muss dann Stimmung aufkommen, d.h laute, schnelle und laute Lieder...


----------



## Jembon (30. Januar 2008)

SABATON!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=IrJAwCBbnuc 

Diese Gruppe hat mich vom Hiphop weggelockt...


----------



## Osse (31. Januar 2008)

mir fehlt die auswahlmöglichkeit "elektro"


----------



## Kleinesschaf (31. Januar 2008)

ich kann leider auch nicht mitvoten so wie einige andere hier,da meine richtung einfach nicht angegeben wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also grundsätzlich höre ich bei WoW keine Musik-habe sogar meistens generell den ton aus da es mich einfach nervt xD nur beim PvP mach ich mir gelegentlich n bissl Techno oder Dance an...was schönes lautes mit viel bass =) da macht das morden gleich doppelt so viel spaß *gg*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salumiwa ( Nozdormu) (31. Januar 2008)

Da fehlt Techno was ich höre-.- Warscheinlich wurde der Thread vonnem *Bling Bling* Hansebänger erstellt^^


----------



## Ocian (1. Februar 2008)

Ganz klar höre ich beim Spielen Nyhm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Igi (1. Februar 2008)

ROCK!! 

4 ever macnhmal auch Metal....
Ich glaube wen ich Hip Hop hören würde werden meine Repp kosten hoch !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (1. Februar 2008)

So Rock und eig auch immer TS natürlich im Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (1. Februar 2008)

BUUUUUUH hier fehlen Antwortmöglichkeiten!!!!!!!!!!

Techo/Trance/Hardstyle/Jumpstyle!!!!!! sunshine-live und t4e =)

Ne ma im ernst i-wie merkwürdig ..... Hier hören doch einige anscheinend sowas taucht aber ned auf. Stattdessen sowas wie Indie (was soll das sein? Kann man das essen?!?)

<Zitat Spellhunter, LvL70 Mage Antonidas>
"Black Metal ist eine Musikrichtung, die sich anhört, als schlüge man ein sterbendes Schwein mit wahnsinniger Geschwindigkeit auf eine Mülltonne."

Dem Zitat müsste ich wohl anschließen weil ich mit sowas weniger als gar nix anfangen kann.

Ich hör zu 75% beim zocken Techno/Trance/Hardstyle, 20% Hip-Hop alá Sam Deluxe/Savas/D-Flame/Pitbull/Pitvalid (insider, riiichtig geil!), 5% AC/DC / Hot Action Cop / Wise Guys (a-capella, gesungen klingt Musik besser als Schweine und Mülltonnen =) )

Aber soll jeder hören was er will =) Vorurteile gibts jetzt eh mehr als genug wegen Techno und Hip-Hop als Mischung. Aber 1. kifft ned jeder Hopper und 2. schmeisst ned jeder Tekker Pillen. Aber jeder der meint sich breitzusaufen auf Metal oder ähnlichem Partys und das jedes WE hat die Droge Alkohol wohl immer noch nicht durchschaut.


----------



## Xordon (1. Februar 2008)

Meistens höre ich zu WoW einfach die Hintergrundmusik, die ich meistens als ziemlich stimmungsvoll empfinde. Hab ich doch mal Lust auf was anderes dann wohl am ehesten Indie, Rock und Prog...
Zumindest sagt mir LastFM dass meine Lieblingsmusik so heißt.

Zum Vorposter: Unter Indie versteht man im Grunde alles, was auf kleinen (Independent) Labels veröffentlich wird. Das stimmt natürlich nicht ganz, Metal und Techno auf kleinen Labels werden nicht so bezeichnet. Meistens ist Indie ein wenig ruhiger als Alternative bzw Rock und verwendet teilweise auch außergewöhnliche Instrumentierungen. Oft haben die Sänger auch ungewöhnliche Stimmen, bzw singen nicht klassisch "gut".
Wie bei allen Stilen ist der Übergang fließend und es gibt frappierende Unterschiede zwischen Bands die Indie zugeordnet werden, wiederum wie bei allen Stilen.


----------



## Gamerhenne (2. Februar 2008)

ich bin ebenfalls ein WoW-Hintergrundsmusik-Spieler.
Ich hab es früher mal mit externer Musik versucht, hab dabei aber schnell gemerkt, dass mich das irgendwie durcheinander bringt, ich brauche wohl auch den Audio-Bezug zum Spiel *G*
Wenns nicht raschelt, düdelt oder knistert...funktionierts nicht ;oD


----------



## Haxxler (2. Februar 2008)

Im PvP muss einfach Metal laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (3. Februar 2008)

Hi,

kommt drauf an...
Entweder Metal, aber manchmal auch Technobase.fm

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Frank.Horrigan (4. Februar 2008)

hätte gerne Hous gewählt mit meinem Jäger krieg ich da so ne Rhythmische Rotation hin hilft sogar
anonsten Hip Hop beatz sind lega


----------



## Zorkal (5. Februar 2008)

Fast nur Indie/Alternative,manchmal aber auch The Hives oder Beatsteaks deswegen:
[x]Indie/Alternative


----------



## nalcarya (5. Februar 2008)

Auch wenn ich selbst absolut keine elektronische Musik höre finde ich es doch sehr merkwürdig dass diese in keinster Form bei den Auswahlmöglichkeiten auftaucht Oo

[x] Metal (wieso da Heavy Metal steht ist mir ein Rätsel - ist doch nur ne Unterart)


----------



## Wulfos (5. Februar 2008)

Technoo ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackdiablo1337 (5. Februar 2008)

techno und gothic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sindi (6. Februar 2008)

Need the techno


----------



## roB.de (6. Februar 2008)

eigentlich nur den 1Live Radio-webstream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber sonst nur electronica, house, vocal, lounge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garnalem (6. Februar 2008)

Ich finde die Umfrage auch zu allgemein. Es fehlen einige _grobe_ Musikrichtungen. Ich höre am liebsten während WoW Punkrock, OI, Gothic, Indie oder allgemeine Rockmusik.


----------



## Nebola (7. Februar 2008)

JumpStyle natürlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dj-Twisty-- Life is Hell oder andere Sachen wie The Return


----------



## picard1983 (7. Februar 2008)

Sanjay_ schrieb:


> techno fehlt




Da gibt es nur einen Sender den ich höre! www.blitz-radio.de 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naaruby (8. Februar 2008)

Am liebsten Schandmaul.... lecker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bharak (8. Februar 2008)

Internet Radio über alles! Einfach, schnell und die playlist aktualisiert sich dauernd...
dann je nach situation und stimmung den richtigen sender rein (bei mir fallen die unter das Genre Metal / Rock und Rap)   ab und zu kommt dann auch mal die eigene "Musik-Galerie" dran z.b. für spezielle sachen wie Orchester etc. um im richtigen augenblick eine epische stimmung hinzubekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Bharak


----------



## Captain_Chaos (8. Februar 2008)

OctroneXX schrieb:


> Da fehlt elektronische Musik... Techno, House, Handsup usw.



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Es fehlt die Auswahl der elektronischen Musik.

Aber mal ganz davon abgesehen höre ich eigentlich keine Musik beim zocken. Viel eher sehe ich nebenbei fern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gahid (8. Februar 2008)

hmm house und so aber kann man ja nich auswählen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Langmar (9. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich Musik zu WoW höre dann nur während dem farmen bzw. questen. Während Raid's muss ich mich auf das TS konzentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst so Rock / Punk Rock oder manchmal auch etwas Metal (vorallem Nightwish oder so)

mfG Langmar


----------



## Aschingrai (9. Februar 2008)

Ich hör gar keine Musik, aber öfters Hörbücher. Damit auch ein bisschen Kultur in mein WoW Spiel einfließt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Letztes Hörbuch: Sherlock Holmes von Conan Arthur Doyle)

Das war jetzt sicher voll der Kulturschock und so xD


----------



## Merlinia (9. Februar 2008)

OctroneXX schrieb:


> Da fehlt elektronische Musik... Techno, House, Handsup usw.



Stimmt auch wenn mich sachen wie " alle meine, alle mein, alle meine entchen...Techno" usw nerven finde gehört das schon noch mit dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -=Lana=- (10. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  vor allem Alternative (Rock) !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es geht doch nichts über blutige Gemetzel bei ein paar angenehm-aggressiven Linkin Park-Tracks ;-)
Und Evanescence kommt zwischendurch auch gut und gerne drin vor! ^^


----------



## manjari (10. Februar 2008)

für pvp sind melodic death metal bands wie in flames richtig hammer,dann machts 10x mehr Spaß

für pve raids wähle ich dann meistens Pink Floyd zum chillen :>


----------



## -bloodberry- (10. Februar 2008)

Da ich Hardstyle, Hard Trance, Tech Trance und Electro House höre, würde ich "Techno" wählen, das existiert aber nicht. :<

"Pop" hingegen gibt es.
Ihr geht allen Ernstes davon aus, dass es mehr Leute gibt, die "Pop" hören, statt "Techno"?
Oder wurde dieses Genre schlichtweg vergessen?


----------



## Theroas (15. Februar 2008)

Siehe Signatur.
Für mehr >Fantasy< im >Fantasyspiel<.

Und: Pop wird oft mit 'alles' gleichgesetzt.
Ja, ich glaube mehr Leute hören 'alles' als Techno.


----------



## Knowme (16. Februar 2008)

Ich höre beim zocken am liebsten Screamo. =)


Alesana, Atreyu und co. Das rockt einfach beim PvP/Farmen.


Wärend den Raids hör ich keine Musik. >:


----------



## Zultharox (17. Februar 2008)

Ich hab in meiner Anlage einen Stick stecken auf den ich switchen kann wenn ich Musik hören will, da ist denn Rock (u.a. Rammstein, Soad) oder Techno/Electro ect. drauf.

Und denn noch von allem was gut ist ein wenig.


----------



## Gwynny (18. Februar 2008)

Outing:
Ich höre am liebsten Hip Hop und R&B  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## darlos² (19. Februar 2008)

bei mir kommts drauf an also meistens metal (vorallen im pvp weil mann dann so richtig aggro wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


abba in in ner ini auch ma was net ganz so hartes wie linkin park oda so


----------



## Shohet (19. Februar 2008)

Ich hör beim zocken oft  http://www.psyradio.fm/   ,der Progressivestream von denen ist einfach mal Hammer wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Vatenkeist (20. Februar 2008)

Radio R1Live  gothic/darkwave/ebm

hör ich eigentlich ständig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und ich sschreibe dann immer freudig "Welle Erdball!!!" oder "sry muss radio lauter machen Qntal läuft grad" im chat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teh_jack (22. Februar 2008)

also das is wirklich total ungenau...
hoere beim zocken hauptsaechlich Drum'n'Bass, Hardcore/Metalcore, K.I.Z. (rap) und so Jumpstyle/Hardstyle


----------



## Zachrid (24. Februar 2008)

Im Moment folgende Gruppen recht durcheinander: Stromkern, Assemblage 23, Neuroticfish und... und... ALL HAIL DOCTOR STEEL, FUTURE WORLD EMPEROR! (...ist einfach ein geiles Bandkonzept. ^^)

...deshalb kann ich auch irgendwie nicht bei dem ... etwas einseitigen Vote abstimmen.


----------



## Alcx92 (24. Februar 2008)

beim farmen geht nichts über den buffedcast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zundahealer (24. Februar 2008)

So ziemlich alles was techno angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wurde ja vergessen oben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ckrock (27. Februar 2008)

Tja schade das ihr nicht meine musikrichtung angebeben habt:  Drum and Bass  , das höret man nebenbei beim WOW zokkn, dann kann man gut abgehen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greyhound76 (27. Februar 2008)

gutes altes MetalG´stanzel, was´n sonst?! Schön ein wenig Damageplan oder Motörhead ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elekelaeiset (27. Februar 2008)

Ich hör auch meistens irgendetwas metallisches beim zocken, zur Zeit am liebsten Black/Death Metal, halt so Bands Enslaved, Agalloch, Opeth, The Ocean o.ä.


----------



## Hexendoktor (27. Februar 2008)

Metal aller Richtungen, vor allem im PvP (um die Zeit beim Hofdeffen rumzubekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder beim Angeln.


----------



## Epimenion (28. Februar 2008)

Rock und Metal, je nach Situation und Beschäftigung.
Bei Pvp kommen Warlock, Judas Priest, Rammstein und ähnliche ganz gut,  in Instanzen gerade mit TS dann doch eher etwas ruhigeres.


----------



## Menora (28. Februar 2008)

Soilwork, Slipknot, Disturbed, Sonic Syndicate, Children of bodom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lars1988 (9. März 2008)

auf System of a Down, Limp Bizkit und KoRn kann man super Pvp machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreaks (9. März 2008)

ich hör Creed/ Foo Fighters Trust Company

und manchmal lasse ich, wie komisch das klingen mag, Tales of the Past 3 im Hintergrund spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4Key (9. März 2008)

Je nach Laune, reicht von Rammstein, über Linkin Park, zu Nightwish und endet im moment bei Techno (aber nciht das ganz harte zeug^^).
Dazwischen findet man denn noch nen paar gute Lieder von aderen Bands^^


----------



## Orinas16 (10. März 2008)

Am liebsten im PVP und normalen PVE sowie Questen Rock und Metal. Beim PVP is es dann nur noch Hard Rock und in Instanzen is es meistens gar nix wegen der benötigten aufmmerksasmkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Linkin Park, Rammstein, Skindred, In Extremo, Ash.

Wie auch schon Dreaks es machte lasse ich oft Burning Crusade - The Movie im Hintergrund laufen. Die Musik ist einfach der Hammer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lea1978 (11. März 2008)

wie schon einige sagten hier fehlt Dance,HandzUp unf Jumpstyle...

Inetradio auch immer gern, beim questen www.discofoxradio.com oder Playlist..
Raiden leider immer ohne mucke wäre sicherlich auch zu chaotisch


----------



## valhe (11. März 2008)

Früher während der Raids:Inetradio(metal)  PvP:CoB,In Flames, Mashinehead.......


----------



## Spambot (12. März 2008)

valhe schrieb:


> Früher während der Raids:Inetradio(metal)  PvP:CoB,In Flames, Mashinehead.......



In Flameeeeees!
......./////
\m\(ò_ó)/m/


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Na, ich hör nur Symphonic-, Power- und Melodic Metal sowie Dark-, Punk-, Gothic Rock und Industrial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mokrar (12. März 2008)

Beim Farmen immer nur "Live to Win" von Paul Stanley  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten gern Simple Plan, Sum 41 und Ärzte   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (12. März 2008)

bei den auswahlmöglichkeiten fehlt PUNK!
=>anti-flag,the unseen,...


----------



## CreepingPhobia (28. März 2008)

Was is denn mit Klassik bzw. Klassischen Soundtracks wie Gladiator etc.?
Sowas hör ich meistens.

Ansonsten meist Black/Death Metal. Es geht nix über ne Runde Farmen und im Hintergrund läuft CANNIBAL CORPSE*gg*


----------



## RedCroft (31. März 2008)

Hip Hop / RnB fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loktor (31. März 2008)

Rock/Nu-Metal
am liebsten Korn.


----------



## Jamaican (31. März 2008)

Ganz ehrlich......
Ich hab noch nie einen schlauen hopper gesehen, ihr?


----------



## Rhokan (31. März 2008)

Goth, Death-Metal, Nu-Metal, Rammstein, und ab und zu Reggea


----------



## SillasLegend (31. März 2008)

Also eigentlich höre ich am liebsten Metalcore zum zocken Obwohl rock auch geht Mfg Sillas


----------



## KonohaFlower (1. April 2008)

Ich hab mal Rock angekreuzt XD mir fehlt auch die Richtung House/Tecno und so weiter. Das hängt von den Tagen ab, manchmal Rock, manchmal House. Im moment mehr House als Rock XD


----------



## CharlySteven (1. April 2008)

lol? wo ist sowas wie: punk, folk, ska, hardcore...?
naja ich hab rock angekreutz weil das am nächsten drannkommt... aber wenn man shcon eine umfrage startet muss man schon bissl mehr auswahlmöglichkeiten haben....

http://www.lastfm.de/user/CharlySteven/


----------



## d2wap (4. April 2008)

Ich persönlich höre gerne Rock oder Metal zu WoW ... gerne auch aktuelle Soundtacks (wie gerade mal wieder" "300" - super Stimmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Aplizzier (5. April 2008)

ja trance bitte hinzufügen


----------



## Lord Aresius (6. April 2008)

Death Metal
Viking Metal

etc.


----------



## rippadajack (8. April 2008)

ich höre jimi blue und tokiohotel beim zocken also rock und hiphop xD nein scherz..... höre am liebsten bob marly und BmC


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. April 2008)

(x) Soundtracks


----------



## Guinnevere (8. April 2008)

metalcore und hardcore fehlt auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (10. April 2008)

Elektronische Musik fehlt.

<-- mag House und Lounge


----------



## Skulldemon (14. April 2008)

Mir fehlt Reggae :O


----------



## Villano (14. April 2008)

da fehlt punk^^


----------



## Lokatran (15. April 2008)

Gothic


----------



## RoxxNoxx (15. April 2008)

Ganz Klar Rap und Hip Hop auf'm Schlachtfeld entspannt das^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LorthBoggy (16. April 2008)

Ich "schaue" South Park  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab die Staffeln 1- 10 lade sie mir in die Playlist vom WMP und höre sie. Sonst Schweizer Rap /Hip Hop.


----------



## fst (17. April 2008)

Viking-metal,black metal---


----------



## pingu77 (21. April 2008)

Ganz Klar METAL! Slipknot, Korn, alle der Reihe nach durch, des gibt erst so den richtigen kick und die richtige lust aufs Killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## druffi-im-garten (22. April 2008)

meistens den rockland livestream


----------



## Julmara (23. April 2008)

In Extremo, Subway to Sally oder Musik aus meiner Jugend (z.B. guten alten Indi./Punkrock Made in GDR)


----------



## Undeathjenna (23. April 2008)

Kommt ganz aufs Game an.
Bei WOW hör ich auch am liebsten In Extremo und Subway to Sally oder Rammstein und so weiter.
Bei GTA hör ich die entsprechende Musik des Spiels. sin einfach kult die Songs aus dem ingame Radio. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## strassenjunge (23. April 2008)

rap/hiphop im pvp ftw^^


----------



## Dim (19. Mai 2008)

Bis der Rock die Welt regiert!


----------



## texus19 (15. September 2008)

Metal, Rapcore metal(silvia,p.o.d,limp bizkit),Heavy Metal(Disturbed, Slipknot etc.)


----------



## texus19 (15. September 2008)

Metal, Rapcore metal(silvia,p.o.d,limp bizkit),Heavy Metal(Disturbed, Slipknot etc.)


----------



## texus19 (15. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> Metal, Rapcore metal(silvia,p.o.d,limp bizkit),Heavy Metal(Disturbed, Slipknot etc.)



Sry rapcore metal fälllt ja jetzt unter New wave........... OLOL


----------



## Deathstyle (16. September 2008)

Was eine dämliche Umfrage, wo ist bitte Punk und Techno? Iwie 2 der 4 größeren Musikrichtungen fehlen, nais.


----------



## KillaB (16. September 2008)

Hauptsächlich Industrial (aber kein gitarren-indu, sondern elektro-indu), EBM (electronic body music), TBM (Techno Body Music), gothic und synthiepop ... was soll ich wählen

je nach stimmung, situation und was mir die random-auswahl so vorschlägt


----------



## airace (16. September 2008)

Metal natürlich was sonst VOLBEAT FOR EVER !!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilness (16. September 2008)

Rock, Metal, Alternative, Punk.


----------



## campino76 (17. September 2008)

Keine! Hab den Sound im Spiel ... Musik im Hintergrund nervt mich nur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flyer41 (19. September 2008)

Metal,Rock oder Metal oder Rock   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gibt nix besseres im AV Gegner umzunatzen und im Hintergrund mit Bass "Die MF Die" zu hören *g*


----------



## SaW120 (21. September 2008)

Metal, technobase.fm


Ich weiß keine gute combi^^, aber was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




METAL RULEZ


----------



## derkabo (21. September 2008)

house rnb hiphop rap gibts nen guten dj funkey der da bissl was mixt ist ganz nice^^


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

Alles was Spaß macht.


----------



## smilieface (22. September 2008)

Ich hör Radio da kann man sichs ja nicht aussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeadCrab (22. September 2008)

Wenn ich PVP mach oder Queste hör ich gerne so Musik die abgeht und man nichts mehr hört von der Umgebung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn ich raiden gehe bevorzuge ich lieber Hip Hop, Rap.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. September 2008)

komplete linkin park sammlung
paar lieder von relient k. und red jumpsuit apparateus und 1-2 lieder von billy talent und papa roach
alles in allem rock&alternative rock & punk-rock


----------



## Baltimus (26. September 2008)

Metall^^
zZ finde ich Sonic Syndicate ziemlich geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten Slipknot,die ersten Alben von Metallica (bis Justice) und so weiter, die ganze Palette könnte man sagen.

MfG Balti


----------



## BabyMilk (28. September 2008)

Jpop&JRock =P


----------



## Rodney (2. Oktober 2008)

Maiden, Slayer, As I Lay Dying, Rise Against


----------



## Rashnuk (2. Oktober 2008)

Subway to Sally suchti !
Kleid aus Rosen spiel ich gerne mit meinem Warlock da geht nix drüber !
BTW: In Extremo ist auch nett


----------



## Silenzz (3. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir immer Rap/Hip-Hop aber es wechselt von Rapper zu Rapper, und Album zu Album, in Raids mehr die Deepen Songs von Chakuza (die Sounds sind auch für Raidsklasse, man muss halt auch den Text mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) im PvP alles durcheinander aber meist Killamusic auch von Chakuza weil der Track einfach rockt, viele Gitarrensounds und so.
Ansonsten beim farmen und questen etc. alles durch die Szene durch.

Gruß

Oro/Josh, ach ja 300ste Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undeadmaster (7. Oktober 2008)

Mir fehlt da ne Umfragen option ^^ 

Ich höre meist nur Reggae - via. Gentleman, Mista Wicked (Bavarian Reggae^^), Seeed, Patrice, Sean Paul (Allerdings nur n paar lieder ala Get Bussy)
und darf natürlich nicht the king of Reggae fehlen *Bob Marley*


----------



## Chrither (7. Oktober 2008)

Also ich höre eigentlich immer Rock also so Red Hot Chili Peppers,Greenday oder Slipknot oder alte Schinken wie Jimi Hendrix,Pink Floyd,Queen,Guns`n`Roses oder ähnliches....


----------



## Majingu Uganija (9. Oktober 2008)

Meistens höre ich Rap aber in letzter Zeit wieder OLDIES =P ... RICK ROLL 4 DA WIN!


----------



## David (10. Oktober 2008)

The Cardigans momentan.


----------



## Black_Shadow_Hunter (15. Oktober 2008)

* Also... "Ich" Persönlich finde die WoW Hintergrundsmusik am besten,
da Die immer passt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja so sehe ich das *


----------



## Black_Shadow_Hunter (15. Oktober 2008)

* Also... "Ich" Persönlich finde die WoW Hintergrundsmusik am besten,
da Die immer passt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja so sehe ich das * öhm sry 2 mal gepostet
wie kann man 1 löschen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (16. Oktober 2008)

Angerfist, Neophyte, Triax, DJ Dione.

Also was was richtig bummt.


----------



## Mr. Käse (16. Oktober 2008)

mehr die Alternative richtung... ab und zu Reggae.. naja.. beim spielen eher selten hehe


----------



## RazZerrR (21. November 2008)

1. Die Umfrage hab ich letztens schon gemacht  >> Meine Umfrage <<

und 2. fehlt techno house eltronic usw. 

Also ich höre Techno


----------



## Raheema (21. November 2008)

Ich hör eigenlich nur Punk Rock und Hard Rock sowas halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber manchmal auch das wo ich grad die stimmung zu habe. 

wie Z.b. Wise guys wenn ich grad langeweile habe oder Fettes brot sowas halt wie gesagt kommt auf die stimmuung an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendiger (21. November 2008)

metallica


----------



## Antonio86 (10. Dezember 2008)

Nur Amy Rap sonst bisschen R´n´B


----------



## pirmin93 (16. Dezember 2008)

hiphop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nein ich bin kein sich schlägerndes 8 jähriges sonderschulkind sondern gymnasiast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gruß pirmin


----------



## Rodney (16. Dezember 2008)

Heaven Sahll Burn, Mendeed, Killswitch Engage und Rise Against... so die Grundlagen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (18. Dezember 2008)

Rock natürlich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (26. Dezember 2008)

Dance,Trance,techno,house, ...


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Januar 2009)

[url="http://www.lastfm.de/user/Marvelinho"]http://www.lastfm.de/user/Marvelinho [/url]

So mehr Hardcore-Richtung. So auch recht viel Rapcore und bissel Dub.
Eigentlich alles was mir gefällt, aber das ist so der großteil.

Have Heart - Bostons <3


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (4. Januar 2009)

Reggae.....und Böhse Onkelz


----------



## M@rduk (4. Januar 2009)

Während des zockens höre ich im Moment den Bereich des Metal Core!!!! Ansonsten Death-/Black Metal, also alles härtere!!! Ich favorisiere keine Band eigentlich alles. Ich habe mir irgendwann mal vorgenommen meine gesamte Medienbibliothek durch zu hören und es ist nicht nur Metal drin....also auch Charts, Rock uvm.

MfG Mike


----------



## Webi (15. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich nur WoW-Ingame Musik.
Ansonsten höre ich keine Musik, die man einfach "nur" so nebenbei hört.

P.S.: Wo ist die Kategorie Klassik?


----------



## EpicFailGuy (15. Januar 2009)

Mathcore, melodic Hardcore, Indie, Post-Hardcore, Stoner Rock, Punk, Rock, Hardcore, Metal, Metalcore, Screamo, N.Y.H.C., Acousticmusic, Alternative, experimental Music, technical Death Metal, technical Grindcore, Progressive Rock , Ambiente ... usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master170460 (29. Januar 2009)

Ich hör eher techno so in richtung Jumpstyle bis shranz ^^
Schade das das nich in der abstimmung vorhanden war!
Buffed kennt wohl kein techno ^^


----------



## Tramadol (29. Januar 2009)

Nebenher Star trek Dvd s schauen^^


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (6. Februar 2009)

T E C H N O 4 E V E R Hardcore, Hardstyle, Dance, House, jump und selten Metal


----------



## Vanth1 (7. Februar 2009)

Rollenspiel:
PVE:House/Techno,KIZ
PVP:Metal,Rap


----------



## white_trash (12. April 2009)

gibts denn keinen, der anständigen rockabilly und fiesen psychobilly hört?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur metal in allen gruseligen varianten, hiphop und doofe elektronische musik.

tststs


----------



## Agyros (12. April 2009)

Metal in verschiedenen Variationen, je nach Lust, Laune und Situation - vorrangig (Melodic) Death, etwas weniger Black, ab und an Power und nicht zuzuordnende Sachen sowie natürlich Rock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Onkelz

In schwereren Instanzen & PvP Originalsound, zumindest die Effekte erleichtern mir oft das Leben.

--
Die Statistik oben find ich irgendwie fazinierend, kenne ich doch viel mehr Leute die was anderes hören als Rock&Metal, dagegen macht die Fraktion hier 70% aus.


----------



## Rayman77 (12. April 2009)

öhm iwi vermiss ich da jetzt techno :S 
ich hab beim spieln immer technobase.fm auf. dabei kann man gut farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravenjin (12. April 2009)

HEAVY METAL
oder fernsehn am laufen je nach Lust und Laune


----------



## Cookie Jar (12. April 2009)

Ich höre Alles mögliche kommt auf die Situation an.

beim  PvE  Kommt es je nach stimmung, entweder was ruhiges z.b Coldplay oder was mit Elektro 

im PvP Nu-Metal oder Bands wie Enter Shikari  Fall out boy oder 30 Seconds to Mars muss aber umbedingt Rocken 

Beim Farmen mach ich musik meistens aus und Schalt den Fersehr an


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Tramadol schrieb:


> Nebenher Star trek Dvd s schauen^^



So läufts richtig ^^


----------



## Rodney (12. April 2009)

Metal, Metalcore, Detahcore, Grindcore.

Oder den Soundtrack der "Herr der Ringe" Filme.


----------



## Zangor (12. April 2009)

Status Quo, AC/DC, Rose Tattoo, Nashville P*ssy, Iron Maiden
Da geht das leveln schnell von der Hand.

Manchmal auch ein Audiobook, z. b. Krimis von A. Franz


----------



## Komicus (13. April 2009)

Ich bin mitlerweile von meinen CD Ordnern auf der Festplatte abgekommen weils nervt immer das selbe zu hören (mich zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und TV nebenbei hat mich schon oft zu bob gebracht^^ Hab mit dem WMA rumprobiert und hör jetzt darüber Radio. DJ frei, ab und an Werbung (jedes 3te Lied ein Spot) zb 000Audio.com da hat man für jedes Genre viel Auswahl. Ich hab mich da aber auf die Rock/Metal "Sender" eingerichtet^^


----------



## Tabuno (18. April 2009)

thereallogan schrieb:


> mir fehlt auch als antwort trance,techno,house so als ein punkt


/sign 
btw: Ziemlich alte Umfrage. ^^


----------



## Uruk Muklak (19. April 2009)

Also das wären dann bei mir: 

1. Oldie-Rock ( Beatles u.s.w.)
2. Hardrock ( Kiss, G´n´R, ACDC u.s.w.)
3. bißl Punkrock und Metal ( nur Danzig, New Model Army)
4. beim questen öfters mal auch Trance
5. ein paar Filmsoundtracks ( LotR)


----------



## skyline930 (19. April 2009)

Wo ist Hardstyle/Hardcore?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (19. April 2009)

Die Musik an sich ist egal, Hauptsache ich kann sie bei Nowdio runterladen.


----------



## Ov3erp0v3r3d (21. April 2009)

Rock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nur beim PVP das gibt kick yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jothann (13. Mai 2009)

Ich höre meistens querbeet. Doch in letzter Zeit höre ich auch gerne Hörbücher beim zocken. Ist ganz angenehm.


----------

